# Help to id a vintage RockShox



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

Was hoping for a hand - I have a 1" steerer fork from my old Fat Chance. I'd always thought it was a Judy... but looks like it isn't.

the serial # is 074L603842

Pics attached - looks in some ways like an Indy, other ways like a Quadra but doesn't seem to match pictures of either.

Any help would be much appreciated

thanks
dave


----------



## jason745 (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like you're the proud owner of a first-generation Indy SL.


----------



## thejimlab (Feb 5, 2004)

yep


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't see too many of those! Super light fork IIRC.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Yes..., but yours has a cable hanger on the arch....???






​


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks very much for the info!

2 hours of searching and I couldn't figure it out - the cable hanger on the arch confuses me, but it does look most like the Indy. 

much appreciated. 

dave


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

The fork was first available in 1997 and V-brakes were definitely the coming thing. the picture below from Mombat's Rock Shox museum shows no hanger:









The yellow looks a little off to me, so maybe someone broke a dropout (not uncommon on Quadras/Indys) and swapped in some resprayed lowers from a same-year Indy C (budget fork) which did have the hanger. There is also the possibility that it is just a repainted C with the SL adjusters on it - check the stanchions - SL would have had gold nitride - C would have been black.


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

The stanchions are gold, so sounding more like an SL? Everything else seems to match the SL except for the arch...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Probably just a lower swap then, is there any evidence of white paint inside the top of the lowers?


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks again for the quick response - 
I don't see any evidence of white paint.

The serial number that is stamped on the crown matches the serial number sticker that is by the brake post...


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

I was thinking maybe an Indy XC as those had the hangers too, but check this out:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess it was a 1997 option then, just not mentioned in the catalog, or maybe an OEM thing?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*OT, But...*

What do you guys know about Specialized cranks?


----------



## thejimlab (Feb 5, 2004)

It's def an Indy SL. The only thing that makes it an "sl" is the yellow paint, aluminum steerer and trick red aluminum adjusters. That's it, everything else is the same. The cable stop although rare, is not unheard of. Canti's were still common then. Overall, it's a light, kind of cool looking, terribly flexy pogo stick. Enjoy.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Considering most mountain bikes sold before 1996/1997 had center pull cantilevers, it would be pretty difficult to sell someone an aftermarket suspension fork back then without a housing stop on the brace.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the same forks at home, I'll snap some pics tonight and check the serial numbers. It has the gold stanchions, red knobs, cable stop, and the Indy SL stickers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ha ha, you all got used for your knowledge.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Rock-Sh...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c54afbe93


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't think that I "used" anyone, and apologize to anyone who helped and feels that way. I felt really badly that I almost sold someone a fork that I would have misrepresented unintentionally.

I really appreciate all the assistance (and have helped and been helped on this and other forums)


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow dude, nice work!

Someone is going to give you at least $72.50 to ship them an Indy.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

SeattleDL said:


> I don't think that I "used" anyone, and apologize to anyone who helped and feels that way. I felt really badly that I almost sold someone a fork that I would have misrepresented unintentionally.
> 
> I really appreciate all the assistance (and have helped and been helped on this and other forums)


You did the right thing by asking us.....no apologies needed.....

You have established your street cred as far as I'm concerned, and I'd buy from you anytime you have something I need or want...

Bravo Zulu :thumbsup:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Ha ha, you all got used for your knowledge.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Rock-Sh...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c54afbe93


I almost took the time to take some photos for this charlatan.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Linoleum said:


> I almost took the time to take some photos for this charlatan.


Wow, what incredible intelligence and insitefullness; I can use a wizard like you in closing out some old cold cases; you figured out he was a charlatan in just a few posts???? Tell me, what's your secret Inspecter Closeau???


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Steeljaws said:


> Wow, what incredible intelligence and insitefullness; I can use a wizard like you in closing out some old cold cases; you figured out he was a charlatan in just a few posts???? Tell me, what's your secret Inspecter Closeau???


stick around long enough and you'll get to know

or stick with being a thin skinned newb


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

hollister said:


> stick around long enough and you'll get to know
> 
> or stick with being a thin skinned newb


I think I'll stick with being a newb....beats the hell out of being a overly entitled,super thin skinned mega post count troll...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Steeljaws said:


> Wow, what incredible intelligence and insitefullness; I can use a wizard like you in closing out some old cold cases; you figured out he was a charlatan in just a few posts???? Tell me, what's your secret Inspecter Closeau???


If you have to ask, Inspector Clouseau uses lost words like 'charlatan' in his posts to track down <_potentially really nice persons_> with no sense of humor. Success!


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Steeljaws said:


> Wow, what incredible intelligence and insitefullness


Got to love the irony, complain about someone else's intelligence using misspelled words:thumbsup:


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

pete_mcc said:


> Got to love the irony, complain about someone else's intelligence using misspelled words:thumbsup:


Part of being that ubiquitous newb.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Fight Club*



Rumpfy said:


> Ha ha, you all got used for your knowledge.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Rock-Sh...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c54afbe93


And started a hockey game...I mean a fight.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Steeljaws said:


> I think I'll stick with being a newb....


In that case, let me be the first to say......


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> In that case, let me be the first to say......


I remember when I was young, dumb, and full of c&%, and walked around with $hit stained shorts, and behaved just like you........when I was two years old....ha ha ha ha ha ha....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Dude, keep going, that 7 post daily average is within reach...



Steeljaws said:


> ....beats the hell out of being a overly entitled,super thin skinned mega post count troll...


Talk about the pot and the kettle...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

proto2000 said:


> And started a hockey game...I mean a fight.


Haha! I'm pretty impressed with myself right now.


----------



## 29ersr4me (May 9, 2010)

thejimlab said:


> It's def an Indy SL. The only thing that makes it an "sl" is the yellow paint, aluminum steerer and trick red aluminum adjusters. That's it, everything else is the same. The cable stop although rare, is not unheard of. Canti's were still common then. Overall, it's a light, kind of cool looking, terribly flexy pogo stick. Enjoy.


No that's not the only thing.... The 97' Indy SL came with aluminum steerer, aluminum gold hard anodized Teflon coated upper tubes and aluminum red soft anodized spring pre-load adjuster caps. The Indy XC was all steel except for the crown and lower tubes. Also, the canti brake hangers were available on both XC and SL


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

hollister said:


> stick around long enough and you'll get to know
> 
> or stick with being a thin skinned newb


I've been around long enough....what's the matter guy, are ya' menopausal, or just like being a dyk?


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Indy SL what were they thinking? That todays equivalent of a Dart Race.


----------

